# Blue Moon



## TerryCurley

I just finished this and I'm very found of it but there are some things I would change on the next one. I've already decided I'm going to do this one again only bigger. Here is my own critique.

1. The pine trees on the right are over lapping. One actually disappeared and all you see is the cast shadow. Next time I will spread them out more and make the biggest in front smaller.

2. The shadows on left hard wood trees I will angle more to the left so they are not in a line with each other.

3. I will blend the auras around the moon more so the transition from one value to the next is smoother.

4. I'm thinking that perhaps one very little red cardinal in the hard would tree would give a zinger to the picture. What is your opinion? Of course then it would no longer be monochromatic. 

I would really appreciate an honest critique so my next one will be better than this one. Thanks.

Just FYI the lower right yellow tint is do to the lighting in my room. It's too cold to go outside to take a photo. It's white/blue in reality.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I like it! It looks like a Christmas card! 

As for the "hiding" tree, that happens in nature.

As long as the shadow is cast by the light, if they run into each other, oh well.

If you are looking for more realism go ahead and blend the moonlight, for surrealism, it is spot on.

Personally, I wouldn't worry about the bird, but that is strictly opinion.


----------



## Butterfly88

Personally I like it as is.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Susan and Butterfly. I am definitely going to change the pine trees around on the next one. Nature has them blocking each other, but in Terry's world I want them to show....maybe just partial blocking. 

So you both don't think a red cardinal in the tree would be good? I understand your hesitation. I'm there too, but something keeps nagging at me saying it needs a zinger.


----------



## FanKi

I don't know, I love it this way >.<


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you FanKi. I would not change the picture much, just a little bit. I can't wait to do it bigger, but I have others I'm working on right now.

Yeah I decided against any bird. They would not be out at night in the cold snow and the red cardinal would not look red at night anyway, it would look black.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

agree with Susan with the Christmas Card... ~"Have a holly jolly Christmas, it's the best time of the year.. I don't know if there'll be snow, but have a cup of cheer. "
Actually snow drops in January.. here in Canada.. so I'll just keep on dreaming of a White Christmas..lol..


----------



## dickhutchings

Can you paint a deer or two? That would look awesome.

BTW, I saw the tutorial for this scene and it will probably be my first attempt if and when I get some space to paint. Looks like so much fun and you paint them so fast. That's right up my ally.


----------



## TerryCurley

I really like the idea of a deer but I'm not sure where I would put it in this picture and have it look correct. I'm doing a larger painting of the same scene with smaller pine trees so I will include it there. This painting being a monochromatic painting I'm guessing I would make the deer a bluish gray color.

This was a very easy tutorial and I highly recommend it, you will enjoy it. I have to tell you though I do not do the wet on wet that she does in the tutorial, I let the layers dry before putting the next layer on.


----------



## dickhutchings

Well I'll be looking forward to seeing the deer entering the moonlight!

Since it will be my first, I'll probably follow her every move. Then you can show me how to put a deer in the scene.:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

You know I've been thinking about it and I don't want to put a deer in this picture. The larger one is for my house and every time I look at it I'll feel sorry for the poor deer out in the cold and snow. Or think about hunters killing it. 

If I do a picture with a deer in it would have to be around trees and bushes with leaves to make me feel good looking at the painting. It's all about how the painting makes me feel.


----------



## TerryCurley

I redid this picture, with slight changes. This time it's on an 18x24 canvas and I am keeping it in my house. I like this one more than the previous one.


----------



## Susan Mulno

My kind of painting! I like this a lot! You need to do one to sell and put the price up!


----------



## TerryCurley

I have the original Blue Moon painting for sale at the flea market Susan. Thank you.


----------



## dickhutchings

You are so lucky to be able to furnish your home with these wonderful paintings. This one is superb or should I say, my kind of painting.


----------



## FanKi

Way to go Terry! I like it more too :3


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you FanKi and Dick and Susan. I truly do appreciate your encouragement.


----------



## Lucy

Great painting Terry! The last one is better than the first.
Lights and shadows are done really well.

Lucy


----------



## dickhutchings

I agree. I just put them side by side in computer and there's no question in my mind. I really like the brightness of the new one. The stars are great.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Dick and Lucy. Your encouragement is yummy.


----------



## leighann

Gorgeous, @TerryCurley


----------



## TerryCurley

Aww thank you LeighAnn.


----------



## TerryCurley

One more time. I like how the sky and pine trees came out this time. It's amazing every time I do the same painting over it looks so different.


----------



## chanda95

Very nice Terry


----------



## FanKi

Those background trees, I love them!
They give me that sensation of "keep walking here, it's a cool place" >.<


----------



## Susan Mulno

You really need to consider turning some of these into Christmas cards!


----------



## artbydee

Terry, I love all the versions of this painting, but this last one is my favorite. Well done!!


----------



## chanda95

Another nice one. I agree that you need to make this your Christmas card next year.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thanks folks your encouragement is like a balm over a wound, so very comforting. Just FYI I don't do Christmas Cards.


----------

